#ubuntu-lb 2011-03-14
<lordjj> lol, anyone knows if Deek Duke has WiFi? :P
<youssefchaker> i dont know, last time i was there i didn't look for that :P
<youssefchaker> but who knows, you might be lucky
<lordjj> hehe
<youssefchaker> i think i as busy licking my fingers
<youssefchaker> :P
<lordjj> Heh, never been there, I'm gna try it
<youssefchaker> btw, im in the US, so i don't really pay attention to what has wifi and what doesn't when im in lebanon
<youssefchaker> :P
<youssefchaker> bass i did ask a friend who's there and he said that they probably do
<youssefchaker> can't confirm that though
<lordjj> Heh, ok.
<lordjj> How's the wifi bil US?
<youssefchaker> around here you're pretty much guaranteed to have a starbucks somewhere around the corner :P
<youssefchaker> and thus free wifi
<youssefchaker> but all hotels have them
<youssefchaker> some free, some not
<youssefchaker> there are plenty of chains that are known to have them too
<youssefchaker> like panera bread (a sandwich place that is available everwhere)
<youssefchaker> bass honestly, i don't go out for wifi
<youssefchaker> if im at a food place, i concentrate on the food :P
<lordjj> heh, connection b7ad zeta :P
<straitjacket> Lemon chicken > all
<straitjacket> No love for Deek dyuk's lemon chicken ? o.o
<straitjacket> I guess not...
<straitjacket>   /lurk
<youssefchaker> eh....
<youssefchaker> sure
<youssefchaker> why not
<youssefchaker> :P
<youssefchaker> just to make you happy
<straitjacket> : >
#ubuntu-lb 2012-03-12
<kostas___> youssefchaker: hello
<kostas___> youssefchaker hello
<youssefchaker> kostas___: yo whatup
<youssefchaker> kostas___: ping
<youssefchaker> sorry ubuntu-lb guys, kostas___ and i are trying something :)
#ubuntu-lb 2013-03-11
<Armageddon> terraltech_, o/
<terraltech_> ^^
<klod> hey people .. anyone knows how can i install autocad 2012 on ubuntu ?
<jadjoubran> klod: yeah sure!
<jadjoubran> compengi: can you help?
<jadjoubran> ghantoos: or you!
<jadjoubran> rapacity: long time!
<jadjoubran> Armageddon: can you help?
<Armageddon> jadjoubran,
<Armageddon> what do you need ?
<jadjoubran> Armageddon: my friend needs help
<jadjoubran> sec
<Armageddon> they actually have autocad for linux ?
<jadjoubran> he wants to setup autocad on linux
<Armageddon> is there a linux version ?
<Armageddon> There is QCad and PythonCAD
<Armageddon> there are a lot of CAD programs on linux
<Armageddon> but for autocad itself he has to use wine
<Armageddon> what I would personally suggest if he wants to pursue that road to install playonlinux
<Armageddon> which is a front-end for wine
<Armageddon> and he can have better luck installing autocad
<Armageddon> jadjoubran, there is no version of autocad for linux, the company never made one it's not our fault or linux's fault, blame autocad
<Armageddon> BEC, is here !
<terraltech_> Hi BEC
<BEC> Hi Armageddon
